# Failed Egg Collection



## Milly Kate (Mar 4, 2007)

I recently had awful second IVF experience where I woke from EC procedure to be told that no eggs were collected and that all my 7-8 egg follicles were full of water only.  I was on "flare cycle" whatever that means?...... and have had to wait over 6 weeks to have follow up consultation with doctor to try and ask some questions... am terrified they will now tell me egg donor is my only option.

Can anyone offer any advice as to how to proceed?  I was on combination of Menopure and Puregon and injected Buserelin.  On my first attempt I produced 3 eggs - 2 of which fertilised (different clinic) and on the second go my doctor told me immediately before egg collection that he expected to get 3-4 eggs.

They did not do any bloods during my cycle and I wonder if they had could they have detected problems?

I feel desperate and any advice or inspiration would be welcomed.....

Only explanation given to my poor DH is suspected POF.....so depressing....have been trying since I was 29 and lost two of my naturally conceived babies.....


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Milly Kate i'm sorry i can't offer any advice hun but i just wanted to send you a big   and to  your post up so someone with more experience will see this thread and hopefully have some answers for you  

pam xx


----------

